# Tyres Advice please



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.event-tyres.co.uk/tyre-search-results.php

225/75R16 118/116R GOODYEAR CARGO UGRIP G124

What do you guys think about the above tyre £138.22 
Its for a Hymer 694sl 40500kg.
or do you have any other ideas I have read through the past posts and have just got confused.
Dont want to pay for camping tyres and I fancy winter tyres as this summer we had to be towed out of a muddy field 5 times.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Winter tyres won't make any difference in a muddy field, just don't go in there in the first place!

We've got a Discovery 4X4 and we won't go in muddy fields, so anyone with traction problems should keep away.

The tyres aren't bad for the money, but if you want better traction you'd be better off with a better tread pattern.

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

More choice here
http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rs...filter_preis_von=&homologation=&sort_by=preis

Goodyears are £8 cheaper

I have Toyo 09s (£30 cheaper) on mine and have been very happy with them, as have others on here.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

To get effective traction in mud you need tyres with a DEEP tread pattern (much deeper than standard road tyres) as has been advised previously, the only answer with a MH is to stay out of the mud.

Save your money and go for white van man tyres. Same load rating, same speed rating, much less money!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sometimes its hard to tell if it is muddy when you go on a CL, even if you inspect it first, it doesn't seem muddy but with useless tyres it still stops you getting off.

Even the slightest give/moisture will/may stop you getting off, especially with FWD and summer tyres.

Twice in one day was our record a few years ago(different CL's) Got some winter tyres and no problem whatsoever.

We have also used Toyo H09, good tyres, as well as Vanco winter2, Bridgestone Blizzak, all good.

Paul.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Or, plus carriage and fitting, http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s587...Eff_:_C_Wet_Grip:_B_NoiseClass:_2_Noise:_72dB

Non CP tyres http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s523...yres_-_16_inch_R16_inch_-_225_75_16_225_75R16


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Hogan,

On advice from Trev (teemyob who knows about these things) I went for Vredenstein Comtrac - very impressed with them, pressures lower than Michelins so more comfortable.

Have a look on oponeo.co.uk, they do good deals on them.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hogan, now you have your tyre query answered, do you have a suitable licence to drive a 40 tonne Hymer motorhome. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Finola (May 5, 2012)

Hi

Don't get confused over Winter tyres, they're designed to operate at low temperatures not nessasarily in snow.
If it's grip in mud and snow, that's what your looking for. Mud and snow tyres have M&S on them and their tread patterns are designed to self clean, I.e. Not clog up. Some look quite normal and are fine, but beware the more aggressive patterns get quite noisey.

I know you said about not wishing to pay for campers, but the Michelin Camper is a M&S tyre. I fitted them two years ago as my continental vancos where getting old (I'm lucky enough to get them cheap because I'm in the trade). Personally I think they're a great tyre.

Phill


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Large parts of Europe now require winter tyres in winter months. I was surprised to find many roads even in Sicily that required them as law this winter. That's why I have snow grips. OK they are budget ones, but they do the job. 

Pretty soon if you go to europe in winter you will be serverely limited if you don't fit them.

Dick


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Hogan, now you have your tyre query answered, do you have a suitable licence to drive a 40 tonne Hymer motorhome. :wink:
> 
> tony


Ok so it looks like van man tres.
Gemmy

I thought what are you on about........until i re read my post.  
In my younger days i had 48ton class 1.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Last Saturday morning I had E-Tyres attend my house and they fitted 4 new Continental VancoCampertyres for £117 each. This included new valves, balancing and the environmental fee for disposal of the old tyres. An excellent service.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Last Saturday morning I had E-Tyres attend my house and they fitted 4 new Continental VancoCampertyres for £117 each. This included new valves, balancing and the environmental fee for disposal of the old tyres. An excellent service.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

My Wanli Snowgrips 215/70/16 113 were £69 each plus fitting by local bus garage 3 years ago. done 25K kilos and still good.

Dick


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Update
After much reading your reply's and other sources I have opted for
225/75 R16 TOYO 09 to be fitted by Event tyres on my visit to UK from spain via Col dU Bonnett in November, then its onto the mot ,a quick trip down to Devon to see friends and back to Hamshire for Xmas before the trip back home to Spain.
Thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------

